# manul



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

tag 


und zwar habe ich es schon in einigen Zeitschriften  gesehen das man den Manual und nosemanual ohne bremse aus balangsirn kann wie macht man das den meine bremse is dazu zu ******* weil sie für barspins einen langen Bautenzug hat 


danke im Voraus für die antworten


----------



## der Digge (26. Februar 2005)

ja is richtig manual macht man ohne bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja is richtig manual macht man ohne bremse




und wie den bitte also das aus balangsirn


----------



## kater (26. Februar 2005)

Mussu foll crass mid de Hühfde ausballansgirn.


----------



## tomeg (26. Februar 2005)

balangshirn macht viel denk


----------



## derFisch (26. Februar 2005)

unt nach hinden lenen!
oder nach forne.
je nachdem


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2005)

unt nicht fergessen:
in der kurfe fom gaß gehen !


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

danke aber das meinte ich ne sonder wen ich zu weit nach hinten komme dann müsste ich ja die bremse ziehen das geht aber ne


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2005)

dan davst du dych nichd suweid mach hinden länen..


----------



## der Digge (26. Februar 2005)

odah vida nach fohrne


----------



## derFisch (26. Februar 2005)

ainfach wider nach forne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

also das nach vorne lehn klappt ne aber müsste auch gen das ich es immer wider hoch hol ohne abzusetzen ohne das ich zu weit hinter komm also üben 

und wie geht das beim nosemanual


----------



## kater (26. Februar 2005)

Mussu die ganse einvach andersruhm machen. Versehs u?


----------



## derFisch (26. Februar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Mussu die ganse einvach andersruhm machen. Versehs u?



dass stimt! Must dich über denn lennker lenen und balangsirn


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

ach so wie lange habt ihr gebraucht um den aus zu balangsiren von ca 10 m 



(Nosemanual und Manual)


----------



## derFisch (26. Februar 2005)

ich hab siben halbe jar gebrauchd. Aba dan hat es gegangen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2005)

manchmahl vall ich imer noch hin und, forne gets ganich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (26. Februar 2005)

Ihc kan den so fileicht gans lange hintenruhm und weniger lange vorne rum. aber ist foll geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derFisch (26. Februar 2005)

forn machd der manuel uch schwerrer! Aba ima üben unt dan lernt mann die!!!!


----------



## machtsgut (26. Februar 2005)

dass mit die forderrat balansiren is auch echt n voll n schwer ey. mich amcht voll oft lehn klatsch fresse dick. aber nach hinden rum is auch oft voll lehn klatsch steizbein arsch kaputt.


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> dass mit die forderrat balansiren is auch echt n voll n schwer ey. mich amcht voll oft lehn klatsch fresse dick. aber nach hinden rum is auch oft voll lehn klatsch steizbein arsch kaputt.



altha lärn ma scheibn ey !


----------



## dubbel (26. Februar 2005)

OPEL fahrn is wie wennste fliechst! © 2001


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

habe ein rechtschreibprop


----------



## dirt-issue (26. Februar 2005)

naja finds arm das manche sich hier dermaßen lustig machen indem sie meinen sie müssen ein Rechtschreibprob vortäuschen und denken sie sind die größten.


----------



## der Digge (26. Februar 2005)

bodoreider schrieb:
			
		

> habe ein rechtschreibprop



habsch au (ernsthaft) aber ich bin hier so am rande des RuhrPott am wohnen ich darf das   

also mach dir nix draus


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> naja finds arm das manche sich hier dermaßen lustig machen indem sie meinen sie müssen ein Rechtschreibprob vortäuschen und denken sie sind die größten.





wiso die größten


----------



## Flatpro (26. Februar 2005)

irgendwie kommt hier nixmehr zustande, oder shee ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt-issue (26. Februar 2005)

@bodoreider na weil die sich groß fühlen dich runter zu machen 
es kommt auch nix mehr zu stande, ist es auch in dem thread noch nie 
Thread bitte schliessen !


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> @bodoreider na weil die sich groß fühlen dich runter zu machen
> es kommt auch nix mehr zu stande, ist es auch in dem thread noch nie
> Thread bitte schliessen !





oh sorry dachte habt mich gemeint noch ma sorry aber schlisse mich dirtissu an Thread bitte schliessen


----------



## Flatpro (26. Februar 2005)

reik is ja so gut wie nie mehr im forum... cih sag dem ma bescheid...


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2005)

dirt-issue schrieb:
			
		

> @bodoreider na weil die sich groß fühlen dich runter zu machen
> es kommt auch nix mehr zu stande, ist es auch in dem thread noch nie
> Thread bitte schliessen !




hast du angst ? willst du weinen ?

wenn du zu sensibel bist, geh wieder in die MTB ecke, wo du hingehörst bubi !


----------



## dirt-issue (26. Februar 2005)

bei eurer dummheit könnte man glatt anfangen zu weinen


----------



## bodoreider (26. Februar 2005)

Mus ich ma sagen evil_rider Zelt für mich ne


----------



## machtsgut (27. Februar 2005)

manul





http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manul

da beschreibung.


----------



## crossie (27. Februar 2005)

cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Februar 2005)

sorry, das ist ein manul:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machtsgut (27. Februar 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, das ist ein manul:



das ist ein vierbeiniger schnitzelständer


----------



## crossie (27. Februar 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> manul
> bild.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manul
> 
> da beschreibung.


das ding sieht aus als ob jemand dem mit ner guß-eisernen pfanne mit voller wucht ins gesicht geschlagen hat, und das vieh einfach nur denkt "huh? und jetz?"


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> das ding sieht aus als ob jemand dem mit ner guß-eisernen pfanne mit voller wucht ins gesicht geschlagen hat, und das vieh einfach nur denkt "huh? und jetz?"




sieht aus wie du... genauso dick. *gg* 

und der schwanz ist wie beimir... lang und dick.


----------



## Kieferos (27. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und der schwanz ist wie beimir... lang und dick.



Haarig !


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Haarig !




beimir rasiert !


----------



## rekay (27. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> beimir rasiert !


 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> beimir rasiert !






			
				rekay schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:




werd erstmal 12



das is halt nen forum, da brauch man sich net aufregen wenn leute verarscht werden. und manual erklären is sowieso dumm, davon wird er auch nich besser.


----------



## rekay (27. Februar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> werd erstmal 12
> 
> 
> 
> das is halt nen forum, da brauch man sich net aufregen wenn leute verarscht werden. und manual erklären is sowieso dumm, davon wird er auch nich besser.


ich soll 12 werden ?


----------



## Till (28. Februar 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> mich amcht voll oft lehn klatsch fresse dick.



ich krieg mich nimmer ein ey


----------



## Chaka-Checka (28. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> cheers
> crossie



*ültrarüfl*


----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2005)

rekay schrieb:
			
		

> ich soll 12 werden ?


stimmt ja... bis ja erst 10


----------



## rekay (28. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt ja... bis ja erst 10


genau


----------



## spezi light (28. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> cheers
> crossie


wie geil! 
ich hab grad Tränen gelacht als ich des Bild gesehen habe 
MfG Alex


----------



## The Passenger (28. Februar 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> dass mit die forderrat balansiren is auch echt n voll n schwer ey. mich amcht voll oft lehn klatsch fresse dick. aber nach hinden rum is auch oft voll lehn klatsch steizbein arsch kaputt.



 
übelstgeiler Fred,der muss gepinnt werden


----------



## S.O.B (1. März 2005)

wie einfach stellen sich manche leute bmx fahren eigendlich vor? es gibt nunmal nichts was man einfach so und vorallem nicht durch das lesen eines internetforums plötzlich kann. man lernt noch nichteinmal ein bisschen schneller wenn man das tut.
die einzige möglichkeit herauszufinden wie man sonen blöden manul macht is und bleibt  ihn auf dem rad zu üben. dabei ist man auf sich allein gestellt und niemand hilft einem.
und einen manual "macht man" brakeless wenn man bock drauf hat. wenn nicht macht man ihn halt mit bremse. das hat einfach nichts mit style zu tun sondern höchstens mit fortgeschrittenem fahrkönnen. finde ich
was ist wohl einfacher? sich einfach einen besseren "bautenzug" zu kaufen oder lange lange einen brakeless manual zu lernen? naja geschmackssache


----------



## andi. (2. März 2005)

*sob-recht-geb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. März 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> übelstgeiler Fred,der muss gepinnt werden



Oder geschlossen. 
Was für ein Kindergarten.


----------

